# Ottawa Smoked to the bone Competition



## Diva Q (May 26, 2007)

Well we are just packing up and heading out. It is 2:15 am here and we are driving to Ottawa (ugh 6 hours) to judge the competition today and then tomorrow for our last CBA sanctioned amateur (just ribs) contest before we enter the pro competitions in 2 weeks. 

I am looking forward to seeing all of the teams and trying some good Q.   Also hoping to pick up some pointers and learn a bit. 

Wish me luck and have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Bobberqer (May 26, 2007)

Good Luck Diva !!!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 26, 2007)

Good luck and most of all have fun!


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2007)

Good Luck and have fun


----------



## Bruce B (May 26, 2007)

Have a great time D.


----------



## Diva Q (May 27, 2007)

Well it was fun to judge on Satrurday. Had some of the best brisket on the planet. Truly the brisket was incredible for quite a few teams. One of the nicest parts of the day was to see a couple of other posters from this forum take home some prizes: Bubba - Q (from bbqtalk.ca) take the 1st in chicken. Then much to his shock kimnal (Allan) took 3rd in brisket. I was so proudof these guys and all of the other Teams and I was happy for the Swines and Bovines team for their overall win. 

It was cold rainy and completely miserable all day Sunday to cook in. I was extremely disappointed in my ribs and how they ended up. About 3/4 the way through I just knew they were not my best. 

I placed 3rd. Nuff said.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

3rd is great! Congrats!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2007)

Good Form!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

grassy chicken is better than leafy chicken.

Congrats and hope you had fun!


----------



## Bubba-Q (May 28, 2007)

You both did great , congratulations for a job well done!

Let me also share something that my friend Danielle/DivaQ forgot to tell you. In a true act of class, DivaQ gave her prize to 2 young ladies (not sure of their age...maybe 7 and 9???) who competed in the same group as DivaQ. I know that made their day Danielle!!!

You make this art/hobby/sport/addiction/passion/obsession proud!


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2007)

Bubba-Q said:
			
		

> You both did a great job, congratulations for a job well done!
> 
> Let me also share something that my friend Danielle/DivaQ forgot to tell you. In a true act of class, DivaQ gave her prize to *2 young ladies (not sure of their age...maybe 7 and 9???) who competed in the same group as DivaQ.* I know that made their day Danielle!!!
> 
> You make this art/hobby/sport/addiction/passion/obsession proud!



DivaQ competed in the KidsQ event...man, I mean she looked young when we met but man I could of swore she was over 21.


----------



## Bubba-Q (May 29, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> DivaQ competed in the KidsQ event...man, I mean she looked young when we met but man I could of swore she was over 21.



LMAO!!!
we're prepping her to move up to the amateurs...not ready yet


----------



## Diva Q (May 29, 2007)

LOL 

couple of wise a$$es


----------

